# New HD program guide



## marty43 (Sep 30, 2005)

I own a 411 and a 211 and this morning my 411 has new software L345 for HD channels. The 94XX HD channels are mapped to their old numbers. Now when you enter ESPN channel 140 it takes you to the HD channel automatically


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Welcome to "HD Map Down" !


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

And, on those with SD and HD programming that is different punching in the number takes you to the HD version. Just FYI, had to let my wife know how to get to her HGTV programs at the time they are on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... Food HD, HGTV and Discovery HD are probably not good channels to have map downs (for those who "direct dial" their channels). One can still select the SD directly in the guide or by using channel up or down after "direct dialing".

The individual downmaps can also be locked out (lock then hide locked channels) ... great if you want to get rid of HGTV HD's downmap but leave ESPN and ESPN2 HD downmaps in place. Or you can completely disable the feature (no downmaps of non-OTA) through the "local channels" setup menu option.

I do like this feature for the mirrored channels (HBO, SHO, Starz!, etc) so one gets the best picture possible when "direct dialing" ... but for the channels with different content on the HD it can be an issue.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the 211. Will see if I have this feature when I get home tonight. 

Maybe just maybe the HD RSN's will be coming soon and have the same feature.......:lol:


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Yep ... Food HD, HGTV and Discovery HD are probably not good channels to have map downs (for those who "direct dial" their channels). One can still select the SD directly in the guide or by using channel up or down after "direct dialing".
> 
> I do like this feature for the mirrored channels (HBO, SHO, Starz!, etc) so one gets the best picture possible when "direct dialing" ... but for the channels with different content on the HD it can be an issue.


James:

I'm trying to understand what you're saying. Why would those channels which have different programming on their SD & HD channels not be good ones to map down & possibly be an issue? It would seem to me that any channel which has both SD & HD available (whether it be a mirror or not) would be more "user friendly" to keep together. Wouldn't this eliminate as much direct-tuning? Maybe I mis-understood your post?

Ken


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For a non-mirrored channel (like FoodHD where the programming is completely different than the SD channel), mapdown is fine BUT the autoselection of the HD whenever you type the SD channel number could be annoying if you wanted to watch the show on the SD channel and not whatever is different on the HD channel.

I would be ok with mapdown IF it was just for organizational purposes and you could still select (like OTA with 5-00 or 5-1) specifically the SD or HD version of the channel. Mapdown is ok, but I don't like autoforcing me to HD just because it is there. I may have a reason for wanting to watch SD sometimes.


----------



## farleyville (Jan 8, 2007)

So how does this show up in the guide data...

would Food network show up twice in the guide plus the 9400's...?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

farleyville said:


> So how does this show up in the guide data...
> 
> would Food network show up twice in the guide plus the 9400's...?


Yep.

With this release you now have two channels 110. One is the original SD and the other is the mapped down 9462. 9462 still exists as well. You will see the two 110s right next to each other in the guide.

The issue with non-mirrored HD comes with people who "direct dial" their channels. People who know it's time for their favorite program on 110 type that into their remote and end up tuned to the 9462 mapdown on the other 110. On a 211 (unless you are using an external recorder) it isn't a big deal, just change the channel with the guide or arrow keys once you get to 110. (Annoyance level the same as pressing DVR twice - except you can disable the mapdown.)

BTW: Don't worry about DVR events when this comes to the 622 ... The receiver records from the channel you chose when you set up the machine and DishPASS events will be able to be set up to prefer HD or SD (per event).

For mirrored channels this is best ... direct dial 140 and get 9424 mapped down - for the best PQ possible. The same goes with the other mirror mapped downs.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Is the mapdown working for 622's. It doesn't seem to be doing so on mine. Is the mapdown going to download w/ the 3-1 S/W update?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The mapdown is part of the long awaited 4.01, coming soon!


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Will the 811 or 942 be getting the map down?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

derwin0 said:


> Will the 811 or 942 be getting the map down?


Your kidding right?

Those are boat anchors as far as E* is concerned.


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> Your kidding right?
> 
> Those are boat anchors as far as E* is concerned.


I just replaced my 811 with a 211 and it has so far been a BIG improvement. The 811 is like a 10 year model compared to the 211. HD (even MPEG2) looks way better on the new 211.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I like the new look in the program guide. HD in the info area and on the side of the program guide.
MAYBE they can get to work on the RSN's in HD now.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

do I have to anything for this mapping to work?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The default is "on". You can turn it off through the local channels setup menu.

The mapdown feature is ONLY available on the ViP-211 (411) with L3.45 at the moment. It should be on the ViP-622 DVR within a couple of weeks.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> The default is "on". You can turn it off through the local channels setup menu.
> 
> The mapdown feature is ONLY available on the ViP-211 (411) with L3.45 at the moment. It should be on the ViP-622 DVR within a couple of weeks.


For some reason, it seems as tho it's affecting my 921. If I goto DiscHD (9421) the guide info is for regular Disc, and not the show that is on HD. However, if I key in ch 182, it goes to SD, not HD. Any ideas why this would happen to a non VIP reciever?


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Looks like Dish forgot about the NFL channel. It appears to be the only channel not mapped to NFL HD.


----------



## farleyville (Jan 8, 2007)

intrac said:


> Looks like Dish forgot about the NFL channel. It appears to be the only channel not mapped to NFL HD.


are you sure about this? 90% of NFL network programming is SD, so it could be the HD version, just broadcasting in SD... and since it is the exact same channel, no side by side listing in the guide would be needed... or I assume that would be the true.


----------

